# New Moderator



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Most times things here run pretty smooth, but sometimes it gets hectic. We try to get on here and keep things rolling, but we also have bills to pay and need to work, and with the way PZ has grown and so has the work load. Therefor the staff has decided to add another moderator. 

Lets give a warm welcome to Phat Cat!

Dont worry, I hid the ban button:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Great....Now my hours will be cut back even more....


Seriously,you will do great PC...

:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the jungle Den Mom!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome. As with all new mods, please cover third shift

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Warm welcome, condolences, all of that stuff.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Welcome. As with all new mods, please cover third shift
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


Whew, finally I can get back on days. :thumbup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Choice

How much does that pay ?


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats pc , don't ban me, lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard! You look good in green.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Welcome aboard! You look good in green.


I asked for red, and I got a PM response GREEN!

Green it is. :yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Oh boy, did you ever ask for it.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Oh boy, did you ever ask for it.:laughing:


:no: I kicked and I screamed. It was an alien abduction I tell you.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Good job, PC. Glad you were so well-liked as long as you were. :laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bienvenida!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats? Good luck! Don't quite know which way the punctuation marks should go.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

lol---good thing we aren't bone-headed sexists or else we'd be in trouble.


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

You'll do great! Congratulations.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

whoo-whoo, congrats,


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Though IlPlumber is spreading sunshine, it's not cutting it. Doc says I am low on Vitamin D, so I'm out to enjoy the real thing.

Regarding moderating - We are ALL moderators. It is called self-moderating. We may not all like each other, thankfully, that is not a requirement to participate on PZ. However, treating each other with respect is a requirement to participate on the forum.

If we all take a moment to re-read our posts prior to posting, a lot of drama can be avoided. I promise to do the same. 

Please be kind while I am away, I am on third shift.

I'll leave you with this quote to ponder:

"We are masters of the unspoken word. We are slaves to the written word."


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! And sympathies. :laughing:

I've always appreciated your insights, you will do great.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats PC! So the beatings continue til the morales improves...


----------



## HardWater (Feb 6, 2013)

A great choice for the role. Thank you Phat Cat for taking it on.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I am in trouble now, sure she will set the ban on me 1st thing.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron said:


> I am in trouble now, sure she will set the ban on me 1st thing.


:no: Your post did make me laugh though.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

cool


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> :no: Your post did make me laugh though.


Awesome

Just ignore anything you might read what I talked of you about behind the scenes. 

Congrats


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron said:


> Awesome
> 
> Just ignore anything you might read what I talked of you about behind the scenes.
> 
> Congrats


I have no desire to go back in history. :no: Ignorance is bliss IMHO.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I`m sure you will be a great addition to the moderators.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

another glutton for punishment hey,,,,,:clap:

Good luck, have fun and FYI this to will pass and in 50 years no one will give a hoot.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What in the world was I thinking? 

There was so much going on so fast, that my training for Mod was on the fly.

In that short period of time:

I accidentally deleted a post, rather than move it out of view and I accidentally banned a member too! Then, I realized I hit the wrong button and unbanned the member.

You guys could have certainly given me a bit more time to train. :yes: I was only Mod for a day or two and was certain I was going to be fired.

I'll be much more careful in the future. 

To all PZ Members - After going behind the curtain, I can tell you that I am more certain than ever, that the ADMINS and Moderators are all very honorable gentleman. Every last one of them! I was completely unaware of how much work is done behind the scenes to keep the Forum enjoyable for all. We all make mistakes, but I am absolutely certain none of them is mean-spirited.

My hats off to them all!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> What in the world was I thinking?
> 
> There was so much going on so fast, that my training for Mod was on the fly.
> 
> ...


I think you becoming a mod may have set the drama off.

Think about it. What's the single most important thing to a forum rat? To be King Rat or at least Prince Rodent, is what. And you--a girl, not even a plumber--got invited into the inner nest right over their little pointed heads.

Don't matter to me, either way, except I was hoping for a pr0n sub-forum, but I guess that's not going to happen now.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

[


Plumber said:


> I think you becoming a mod may have set the drama off.


:no: The dates show otherwise. 



> Think about it. What's the single most important thing to a forum rat? To be King Rat or at least Prince Rodent, is what. And you--a girl, not even a plumber--got invited into the inner nest right over their little pointed heads.


I think most males egos can handle it judging by the 'welcomes' in this thread. If you think about it, there weren't as many to choose from when it hit the fan. :no:. 



> Don't matter to me, either way, except I was hoping for a pr0n sub-forum, but I guess that's not going to happen now.


It will NEVER happen. :no: Like I said, the leadership consist of gentlemen. :yes:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Too much time on my hands.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome and congratulations, from your past posts I'm sure you will do very well. Your posts are always intelligent and interesting


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats! I think i'm new here. lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Pipe layer said:


> Congrats! I think i'm new here. lol


Welcome to PZ! :thumbup:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Phat cat,, I have been away to long.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## leakey98 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Welcome*

Welcome


----------

